# BUNKER! via drone



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

https://youtu.be/wOR_6aEMzfs
Credit to sandflea for the video link.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Awesome....


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

now that's fresh bait
cool video


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

you guys think that is bluefish attacking em? They seem to be just floating, they don't appear to be jumping like during a blitz.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

At least someone is "catching" fish...


----------



## VaFHB (Jul 5, 2014)

I agree with one of the commenters on the video. Looks to be a massive "die off."


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

akhan said:


> you guys think that is bluefish attacking em? They seem to be just floating, they don't appear to be jumping like during a blitz.


My thoughts exactly! Not a boil.


----------

